# Error 1317 Message - What to do?



## lizbay (Apr 9, 2008)

I am having a lot of difficulty trying to load programs and keep getting an error 1317 message one of which reads:

Error 1317: An error occurred while attempting to create the directory c:/program files/common files

the other error is:

Error 1317: The installer has insufficient privileges to access this directory crogramfiles/windowsdefender. The installation cannot continue. Log on as administrator or contact your system administrator.


This has me stumped. I cannot figure out what to do. I have searched in google for error 1317 and only can come up with the following statement in microsoft.com which reads in part ....

To resolve this problem ensure that you have the necessary permissions on your hard disk or disks. To do this, follow these steps.

Note: because there are several versions of microsoft windows, the following steps may be different on your computer. If they are, see your product documentation to complete these steps.

1. In windows nt explorer, select the folder.
2. Right click the folder, then click Properties on the shortcut menu.
3. On the security tab, click permissions.
4. Select the "Everyone" group, then click "Full Control" in the Type of Access List.
5. Select the Replace Permissions on Subdirectories check box.
6. Click ok.
7. Click yes to the prompt confirming whehter you want to replace permissions on all subdirectories.
8. Click okay in the folder name properties dialog box (where folder name is the name of the folder that you selected in step 1).
9. Run Office set up.

I am completely confused. I went into Explorer, (I know not I.E.), but when I right clicked on the properties tab there was nothing there about Security or Permissions.

Two weeks ago I had no problems downloading programs or installing anything. Now I can't create a directory to load something into?

Please, if you have the answer I would sincerely appreciate hearing from you. 

I use Windows XP Professional SP2.

Many thanks,
Liz


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Liz - 

Welcome to the Tech Support Forum - XP Support!

My first thought as well is that it is related to file permission settings. Have you changed any in the last two weeks - or before that? You should also check and see who "owns" the file.

One thing that I would try is to boot into SAFEMODE and logon to the account named "Administrator" and see if this helps.

I don't have access to an XP Pro system right now to test anything myself, but I am on Vista which is somewhat similar in file permission settings.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## lizbay (Apr 9, 2008)

Thank you for replying back to me. I honestly don't have a clue if I change file permission settings. I did check my system information error log and evidently I have had trouble for a while trying to install any programs. A couple of the messages is msinstall.er - failed to register / unable to create the directory, etc.

Checking to see who 'owns' the file is beyond my scope of understanding. And I admit to being a little afraid to boot in safe mode to attempt to log in as administrator. What I need I feel is someone to tell me step by step what to do.

Thanks,
Liz


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Liz - 

I assure you there is no need to be worried about booting into SAFEMODE. SAFEMODE simply allows you to run Windows with only the essential system service programs running - and does not allow most 3rd party program to start-up during boot-up (power-up) of your computer. This is the easiest way to determine if a 3rd party program is interfering with your activity under Windows. 

So, re-start your computer then tap the F8 key repeatedly - keep tapping it. A screen similar to the one below will appear:










I suggest that you start with the selection - SAFEMODE itself. Move the down arrow key so that it is highlighted, then press enter. You will see filenames fly up the screen - this is normal. It will then bring you to the logon screen. There should be an account named "Administrator" - but leave it alone for now. Log into your own account just like you would normally.

You will then get to your desktop - but it will look different - probably the print will be larger - that's OK. You may also see the words "SAFEMODE" in each of the 4 corners of your screen.

Now, try to perform the tasks(s) that you are trying to do.

If you need Internet access, re-boot and select SAFEMODE w/Networking.

Please let me know how you make out - and if you would like further instructions. It's not a problem at all... OK??

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## nation_wide (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm having the exact same problem; I get the same errors, although there's no number (1317)displayed. I've been trying to download itunes for the first time, and get these errors when I run the itunes_setup.exe file.

I've verified that I am the admin for my machine, and tried running the .exe in safe mode with no luck - same errors.

Liz, if you're still out there, how did you make out?

Griff, can you offer any other insight on this problem?

Thanks!!!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

nation_wide said:


> I'm having the exact same problem; I get the same errors, although there's no number (1317)displayed. I've been trying to download itunes for the first time, and get these errors when I run the itunes_setup.exe file.
> 
> I've verified that I am the admin for my machine, and tried running the .exe in safe mode with no luck - same errors.
> 
> ...



Hi nation_wide. . .

Since we don't have the error code - let's go after simple file sharing first and see if this will help. I don't know if you have XP Home or XP Pro = so here are instructions for both:

XP Pro - Go into Windows Explorer then select Tools; Folder Options; View and un-check the box for simple file sharing. Then apply, then OK. Now reboot your computer.

XP Home is more difficult because simple file sharing in on by default. So, let's boot into SAFEMODE and log onto the account named Administrator. When the system asks for a password for this account simply press enter - unless you already set one for it. Then follow the instructions above starting with Windows Explorer.

Apologies for not being able to test this out myself - that is what I usually like to do - but I don't have access to either version of XP at the moment.

Please let me know how you make out.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## nation_wide (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for sticking with me, Griff. Well, I currently have XP Home so I went into safe mode and tried to disable simple file sharing, but even in safe mode as the admin there was no checkbox for simple file sharing. I did a search on the subject and found that it should be the last option under "view"; I searched high and low but never found it. Is there any other way to change this, or is this another symptom of the problem I'm fighting?

Just for grins, and to repeat the error, I found my copy of XP Pro and tried to load it again. It gave the same error with a slightly different message. This time it did say "Error 1317", then on about "access denied" and check for correct permissions. I'm not sure if that info helps or just muddies the water.

Thanks again!


----------



## lizbay (Apr 9, 2008)

I ended up having to back up my hard drive data and taking the system in to have c reformatted. When he first tried to install Windows over the current system it would not accept it at all. He had to start from scratch. Now it seems to be fine (crossing my fingers).

Liz


----------



## nation_wide (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow, that sounds kinda heavy. Is my only option to reformat and reload the OS? I have an XP Pro disc, but I think it's just an upgrade for when you already have XP home.

Griff, have you got any other suggestions? This sounds like more than I can handle.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi nation_wide. . .

I'd like to see some system info on windows updates and user profile info -

Belarc Advisor report saved in "mht" format (Top right of Internet Explorer screen; Page; Saved as; save as mht), as a web page (html) or as a Word document. You can download Belarc HERE

Pls see my PM - it must be sent via email - do not post it here - it contains secure system info.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------

